# Add-on,adj workspace



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Pce of aluminum extrusion,screwed to bench edge.Cpl steel insert blocks,drilled/tapped for socket cap.Loosening bolts allows workspace to be moved/taken off.Kinda library ladder in principal......throw a stand under for a quick,no-nonsense workspace.Pay no attention to mess.BW


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Cool !*

Cool idea. Who did you buy your extrusion from?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry Texas,it was brought home from job somewhere.

The insert was 3/8" thick pce....3/4" wide...length dosen't really matter,think its around 1" or so.So that gives you an idea on extrusions ID size.Holes in "trough" part are just countersunk wood screws that go into bench.

The specs on socket cap:3/8 NC 16(TPI) is a handy size because callout for drill is an easy to get 5/16.Probably started out as a 1" long bolt.....length cut with hacksaw.

This things been around here for 20 or so years.Its dang handy for temp stuff.It sort of forces us to clean it off(returning tools).Got another one in paint dept for mixing/cleaning chores.They work great with either....a pce of cardboard or paper taped to it,considering how dirty they are,haha.Though we've never done it...you can have other attatchments fit the extrusion.....if you were edge planing,routing or ?,maybe part of a larger setup.

Theres other ways to do these work spaces....you can have them pullout like those old cutting bds.,from under bench top.Can also configure(not the one in pic)so that they not only swing down....but also swing completly up,and over.So if you had a bench grinder or Kreg jig ,ect,ect.When down the grinder or fixture would be under bench.Then it would flip up and sit on bench for use.BW


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a similar set up for my router table, scroll saw, and another one just to provide additional work surface when needed.

I have a very low profile steel "T" shaped track screwed to the front edge of one of the work benches in my shop. My additional tables have a matching "C" track along one edge. I can slide any one of the additional tables onto the "T" and I use swing-down legs to support the opposite end. Works great.


----------

